# Michigan grouse



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Not a bad start. Put four on the ground today out of about 20 flushes. Grayling area. Hopefully tomorrow is just as good. Walking without a dog


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

awsome,I remember when those words were a staple of grouse hunting in ohio good luck my friend and be careful


----------

